# Food Safety News - 09/20/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 20, 2021)

*AFDO puts the states’ food safety role to the numbers*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 20, 2021 12:05 am
Most everybody knows that state food safety programs are essential, but new data collected by the Association of Food and Drug Officials (AFDO) puts it into perspective with some actual numbers. Consider, for example, that the states in 2019 conducted more than 84.5 percent of the 48,500 human food inspections at the manufacturing level. The... Continue Reading


*BSE found in cow in England*
By News Desk on Sep 20, 2021 12:04 am
One case of Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE) has been detected in a cow on a farm in England. The animal died and has been removed from the farm in Somerset, according to the Animal and Plant Health Agency (APHA). The single case of classical BSE, known as mad cow disease, was found this past week. Classical... Continue Reading


*Chemicals in food continue to be a top food safety concern among consumers*
By Guest Contributor on Sep 20, 2021 12:03 am
food safety education month Opinion By Tom Neltner, Environmental Defense Fund Chemicals Policy Director The latest annual food industry survey demonstrates that U.S. consumers continue to have significant concerns about chemicals in food. Specifically, the survey from the International Food Information Council (IFIC) found: 29 percent of consumers rated chemicals in food as their top... Continue Reading


*FDA warns Chicago food firm about import violations*
By News Desk on Sep 20, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

